# J'me fais chier.



## Fìx (24 Mars 2012)

... voilà... comme ça c'est dit! 


Merci aux ourdisseurs qui n'ourdissent plus...
Merci aux floodeurs qui floodent plus...
Merci aux révoltés des ourdisseurs de ne plus se révolter contre les ourdisseurs (qui, remarque, et à leur décharge, n'ourdissent plus, rappelons le)
Merci à ceux de l'ombre qui lisent mais ne réagissent jamais... (peur des ourdisseurs?!! Mais ils sont plus lààà, faut l'dire comment?!!!!!!)
Merci à alèm, grug et à nephou quoi coupent l'herbe sous le pied avant même qu'elle n'ait eu le temps de sortir ses razcines du bulbe.... (mais qui celà dit ont fait, ou continuent de faire un travail formidable   )

Bref.... merci à tous! Grâce à tout ça, j'ai compris le sens (profond) de l'expression "se faire chier un max"... 

PS : **Fìx fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis parce qu'il a que ça à foutre... :sleep: *


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2012)

T'aurais pu faire plus court :

*
Rendez nous les rouges, qu'on rigole un peu*​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mars 2012)

Mais quelle pleureuse celui là !


Allez viens Fix je te paie un coup !


----------



## Madalvée (24 Mars 2012)

Ouvre tes volets et ta fenêtre, il fait beau


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2012)

Bon ben...
On peut fermer, maintenant ?!... :style:


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2012)

Ah, maintenant c'est ici qu'il faut "faire" ?


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> T'aurais pu faire plus court :
> 
> *
> Rendez nous les rouges, qu'on rigole un peu*​





Tucpasquic a dit:


> _*BON C'EST PAS TOUT, MAIS LES PARTIELS SONT TERMINÉS !!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> on peut rediscuter du retour des boules rouges




J'l'avais dit 
Les boules rouges c'est un peu comme la chasse aux lapins à Orly, ça évite qu'il y ai trop de boules vertes. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> ... voilà... comme ça c'est dit!
> 
> BLAH BLAH
> 
> PS : **Fìx fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis parce qu'il a que ça à foutre... :sleep: *



Ben déjà je suis revenu_e_. 
Mais je ne sais pas si ça va changer grand chose


----------



## ergu (24 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> "se faire chier un max"



Nan, moi ça va.


----------



## poildep (24 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Grâce à tout ça, j'ai compris le sens (profond) de l'expression "se faire chier un max"...


Si t'en es à attendre devant un forum pour t'amuser un peu, tu devais déjà savoir ce que ça voulais dire.
Ça vient d'un ex-floodeur, ex-ourdisseur, ex-révolté et si je suis dans l'ombre depuis longtemps, ce n'est pas par peur de qui que ce soit mais parce que ça devenait triste pour moi, d'en venir à penser que je me faisais chier quand il ne se passait rien au bar macG.


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2012)

Cela étant, l'ennui est une expérience fort instructive. C'est très bien de s'ennuyer, de sentir le vide de son existence. Le jour où ça se remplit un peu, on est bien content.

L'expérience du vide permet la jouissance du plein.

PS : je crois qu'il est temps pour moi d'aller me pieuter.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h07 ----------

Par ailleurs, c'est quelque chose qui varie grandement d'un individu à l'autre.
Quand j'étais minot, j'avais la sensation d'un interminable et incommensurable ennui lors des vacances.
Un jour j'ai décidé que je ne m'ennuierais plus jamais.

J'ai tenu parole.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Un jour j'ai décidé que je ne m'ennuierais plus jamais.



ouais ... et qu'est ce que tu fait ch... les autres depuis


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> *J'me fais chier.*



T'as pas une petite camarade à caresser ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Alors je ne te conseille pas un film coréen.

Courage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mars 2012)

C0rentin a dit:


> Alors je ne te conseille pas un film coréen.
> 
> Courage.



J'ai bien ri, car ce n'est pas faux. Pourtant, j'aime bien les films de Lee Chang-dong, Im Kwon-taek, Park Chan-wook ou Kim Ki-duc. Ils sont pleins de vie, de fureur, de sensualité, de poésie, de sensibilité... Et puis c'est pratique si on veut passer pour un intello dans un pince-fesse un peu branché. 


Mais bon... Je m'en voudrais de faire plonger Fìx.  :rose:


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Et puis c'est pratique si on veut passer pour un intello dans un pince-fesse un peu branché.


Sacrée perspective 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------




poildep a dit:


> Si t'en es à attendre devant un forum pour t'amuser un peu, tu devais déjà savoir ce que ça voulais dire.
> Ça vient d'un ex-floodeur, ex-ourdisseur, ex-révolté et si je suis dans l'ombre depuis longtemps, ce n'est pas par peur de qui que ce soit mais parce que ça devenait triste pour moi, d'en venir à penser que je me faisais chier quand il ne se passait rien au bar macG.



Je me reconnait plus ou moins la dedans, ce qui vu mon cas durant une (brève) période. Pas forcément sur le bar mais sur le forum en général. C'était il y a un moment maintenant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h04 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Cela étant, l'ennui est une expérience fort instructive. C'est très bien de s'ennuyer, de sentir le vide de son existence. Le jour où ça se remplit un peu, on est bien content.
> 
> L'expérience du vide permet la jouissance du plein.
> 
> ...



J'ai connu ça pas plus tard qu'en octobre novembre 2011. J'ai tellement pris le problème à bras le corps que je d'un coup devenu complètement occupé 7/7j 

Le vide, c'est bien. Sauf quand ça dure trop longtemps. Je ne me plains pas d'avoir du vide de temps en temps.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Prendre un livre et lire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2012)

C'est vrai qu'il fut un temps, révolu maintenant, où on s'amusait "grave" sur le forum peuplé, à l'époque, d'une bande de "nases" pas possible !

Je dirais que le "bar" était un peu surréaliste en ce temps-là, on racontait, on inventait, on se chamaillait, on quittait sur un coup de tête pour mieux revenir par la suite, on allait faire des raids sur les forums techniques au grand dam des modérateurs ... bref, on s'amusait gentiment !

Je me souviens avoir développé des stratégies pas possibles pour poster au boulot sans me faire repérer ... il y avait de l'adrénaline en plus !

Et puis, last but not least, il y avait Le Doc ...

Loin de moi toute nostalgie "dépressive" car il ne tient qu'à nous tous de faire vivre (revivre) ce forum et d'en faire un lieu de rigolade, d'amitié et de partage ... je suis partant !


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il fut un temps, révolu maintenant, où on s'amusait "grave" sur le forum peuplé, à l'époque, d'une bande de "nases" pas possible !
> 
> Je dirais que le "bar" était un peu surréaliste en ce temps-là, on racontait, on inventait, on se chamaillait, on quittait sur un coup de tête pour mieux revenir par la suite, on allait faire des raids sur les forums techniques au grand dam des modérateurs ... bref, on s'amusait gentiment !
> 
> ...


Si ça ce n'est pas un plaidoyer pour le retour des boules rouges&#8230;



P.S : je suis revenu_e_, ça peut commencer


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2012)

Fix,

Cet ennui t'as apporté une certaine réflexion, puisque tu la post. Donc ce n'était pas vraiment de l'ennui, mais un espèce d'examen de ta condition actuelle. Je rejoint Bompi parfaitement dans sa phrase l'expérience du vide permet la jouissance du plein.


----------



## Fìx (26 Mars 2012)

poildep a dit:


> Si t'en es à attendre devant un forum pour t'amuser un peu, tu devais déjà savoir ce que ça voulais dire.
> Ça vient d'un ex-floodeur, ex-ourdisseur, ex-révolté et si je suis dans l'ombre depuis longtemps, ce n'est pas par peur de qui que ce soit mais parce que ça devenait triste pour moi, d'en venir à penser que je me faisais chier quand il ne se passait rien au bar macG.



Ah non mais qu'on ne s'y méprenne pas.... Je me fais chier........ quand je SUIS sur le forum... :rateau: 

Tu vois par exemple ce week end, depuis que j'ai écrit ce message, j'ai ouvert ma fenêtre, regardé qu'il faisait beau, j'suis sorti dans un parc avec un pack de bières, j'ai lu un bouquin tout en caressant ma camarade et sans regarder de film coréen... Bah z'aviez raison, j'm'a pas fait chier!  

Mieux! Quand j'suis revenu, miraculeusement j'ai eu de la lecture sur MacGé.... inintéressante certes  , mais de la lecture quand même :love:.... Et pendant 5min, le temps de faire le tour de mes abonnements, bah j'm'a pas fait chier! C'était super!  

Mais maintenant c'est reparti!  



Romuald a dit:


> T'aurais pu faire plus court :
> 
> *
> Rendez nous les rouges, qu'on rigole un peu*​




VOILÀÀÀÀ!!! Par exemple!!!!! C'pas compliqué pourtant!


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Ah non mais qu'on ne s'y méprenne pas.... Je me fais chier........ quand je SUIS sur le forum... :rateau:
> 
> Tu vois par exemple ce week end, depuis que j'ai écrit ce message, j'ai ouvert ma fenêtre, regardé qu'il faisait beau, j'suis sorti dans un parc avec un pack de bières, j'ai lu un bouquin *tout en caressant ma camarade* et sans regarder de film coréen... Bah z'aviez raison, j'm'a pas fait chier!
> 
> Mieux! Quand j'suis revenu, miraculeusement j'ai eu de la lecture sur MacGé.... inintéressante certes  , mais de la lecture quand même :love:.... Et pendant 5min, le temps de faire le tour de mes abonnements, bah j'm'a pas fait chier! C'était super!



Haaaa ! tu m'rassures :love:
Et... Tu avais les boules rouges ?


----------



## ergu (26 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> un pack de bières, j'ai lu un bouquin tout en caressant ma camarade



Mais...
Combien as-tu de main ?


----------



## Fìx (26 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Mais...
> Combien as-tu de main ?



Ah ah!!! T'es jaloux hein?!! :style: 

nan sans blagues... n'oublies pas que j'ai aussi des pieds!


----------



## jugnin (26 Mars 2012)

Cest dégueulasse.


----------



## ergu (26 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Ah ah!!! T'es jaloux hein?!! :style:
> 
> nan sans blagues... n'oublies pas que j'ai aussi des pieds!



Bref, ne pas se faire chier, c'est le pied.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2012)

Tiens, y a encore un bar sur Macgé ? :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Je me fais chier........ quand je SUIS sur le forum... :rateau:



Chouette un nouveau jeu avec des cases à remplir !



Je me fais chier _dessus par le premier pigeon qui passe_ quand je suis sur le forum _depuis mon iPad au jardin des plantes._


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2012)

Tiens, à propos de "iech"... si j'allais vider ma poche :sick:


----------



## collodion (27 Mars 2012)

Dans tout ce que propose le net pour communiquer de tout et de rien avec ses congénères, faut dire que les forums sont un peu has been... Mais est ce leurs buts premiers ?


----------



## Fìx (27 Mars 2012)

collodion a dit:


> Dans tout ce que propose le net pour communiquer de tout et de rien avec ses congénères, faut dire que les forums sont un peu has been... Mais est ce leurs buts premiers ?



Tiens, on parle de chier...... et qui qui vient?!


----------



## collodion (27 Mars 2012)

Attends pour une fois que tu es sincère, fallait pas rater ça.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2012)

Aaaaaaaaah!
Je m'disais aussi!


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Mars 2012)

Je me fais chier_cher par la poulisse pour attouchement sur grand mère, et ils zont ritrouvé ma trace_ quand je SUIS sur le forum _violgeneration.com l'issentiel dou viol en français _:rateau:

Gagné :style:

PS : toute ressemblance avec une personne et/ou un site internet existant ne serait que purement fortuite
PPS : l'accent utilisé pour cette phrase sert de lien cohérent avec le mot "chiercher" qui m'a servi d'attaque pour la blague. Aucune autre intention malsaine ne pourra m'être attribuée.


----------



## jugnin (28 Mars 2012)

C&#8217;est de l&#8217;humour ? Pour faire rire les gens et tout ?


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Mars 2012)

Non pourquoi ?
ça y ressemble ?

J'ai jamais été doué pour l'humour, j'préfère pas m'y aventurer...


----------



## jugnin (28 Mars 2012)

Cétait pour être sûr.


----------



## bokeh (28 Mars 2012)

Et voilà... le Lapin recommence à ourdir.


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Loin de moi toute nostalgie "dépressive" car il ne tient qu'à nous tous de faire vivre (revivre) ce forum et d'en faire un lieu de rigolade, d'amitié et de partage ... je suis partant !



Commence par tomber le fatal, on verra après pour l'amitié et le partage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2012)

krystof a dit:


> Commence par tomber le fatal, on verra après pour l'amitié et le partage



Ah le fatal futal ....... Quels souvenirs !!!!!!


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Ah non mais qu'on ne s'y méprenne pas.... Je me fais chier........ quand je SUIS sur le forum... :rateau:



Moi je me suis toujours fait chier au bar 

Nan mais faudra vous le dire combien de fois ?? C'est fini depuis au moins 3-4 ans les forums, finie la grande époque où tout le monde participait, où c'était riche et foisonnant, les meilleurs sujets ont déjà été créés, usés jusqu'à la corde, tout comme leurs auteurs d'ailleurs.

Je suis le 1er à le regretter, j'ai passé 3 années excellentes sur mon forum culturello/foutraque et puis petit à petit, y en a un qui est parti, puis un autre et la plupart, depuis 3 ans c'est sous respiration artificielle et là on est proche de la mort clinique, je vais pas renouveler l'hébergement je pense, mais ça serait dommage car il contient énormément d'infos, des post irremplaçables de gens très talentueux.

Moi ce que je vois, c'est que vous avez perdu votre jeu préféré, la curée !! Et ça devenait systématique depuis 3 ans, parce que vous vous ennuyiez justement, vous descendiez tous les sujets même les rares qui pouvaient être intéressants, parce que vous vouliez de l'excellence, que vous n'étiez plus capable de créer, vous vouliez du sang neuf mais y a pas eu assez de donneurs, c'est triste mais c'est comme ça. 

Les curées systématiques je trouvais ça déjà insupportable depuis un bail déjà, je l'ai dit et redit, aujourd'hui c'est tout l'inverse, on se tape des non sujets comme la visite des bureaux de cupertino. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Pourtant, j'aime bien les films de Lee Chang-dong, Im Kwon-taek, Park Chan-wook ou Kim Ki-duc (....) Et puis c'est pratique si on veut passer pour un intello dans un pince-fesse un peu branché.



J'avais pas vu ce fil ni ce post de Cratès. Tu n'y es pas tout à fait.
Le film coréen c'est pour (huuuuuuu... grande inspiration....) : "les intellos bobos-gauchos qui vivent dans un monde de bisounours".

C'est vrai que les quelques vieux cons réacs :love: manquent un peu ici. On ne les voit plus. 
Ouaips : on s'fait chier alors !


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

ça va chier


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Pourtant, j'aime bien les films de Lee Chang-dong, Im Kwon-taek, Park Chan-wook ou Kim Ki-duc.



Tu as oublié de mentionner Suk-Maï-Dik


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2012)

collection marc dorcel ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu as oublié de mentionner Suk-Maï-Dik



Il est pas chinois, lui ?

Le coréen c'est Kim Féchié, nan ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu as oublié de mentionner Suk-Maï-Dik



PATOCHMAN l'avait déjà fait, si mes souvenirs sont bons...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> PATOCHMAN l'avait déjà fait, si mes souvenirs sont bons...



Oui, mais il avait copié. Devine qui ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Il est pas chinois, lui ?



Nan. C'est un viet' . Ou un thaï. et pis on s'en fout un peu non, ce qui est important, c'est la qualité de son oeuvre


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais il avait copié. Devine qui ?



JPmiss ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mars 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais il avait copié. Devine qui ?



 
En cherchant un peu, on trouve effectivement çà et là les marques d'une saine émulation entre deux maîtres : 24


----------



## tatouille (1 Avril 2012)

il faut arreter avec les pages jaunes padawans


----------

